# Bodies left on Mt Everest (Graphic pictures)



## Jarnhamar (9 Apr 2012)

I was intrigued by something I heard and looked into mount Everest stories.
Namely there are over 200 bodies of climbers left there. Some of them are "frozen in time" on the mountain due to the cold and height I guess.

It's standard to leave dead climbers where they died. Lots of them look like they sat down to take a rest and just don't get back up.


Tough place.

I think what caught my attention is our (military) culture of never leave a man behind.

Here's some pictures.



































Here's a link too

http://sometimes-interesting.com/2011/06/29/over-200-dead-bodies-on-mount-everest/



> “PLEASE don’t leave me,” the dying woman cried.  Two climbers heard the screams of Francys Arsentiev, an American woman who had fallen after succumbing to snow blindness and found herself separated from her husband.  They were in the “death zone,” low on oxygen, and the woman was on the side of a steep cliff; carrying her was not an option.  The trip just to get down to her would be a risk for their own lives.  The two climbers, Ian Woodall and Cathy O’Dowd, climbed down to her and did what they could to keep her company, but it was too late.  They administered oxygen and tried to tend to Fran, but there was nothing they could do. Ian and Cathy returned down to base camp to ask for help and report their findings.



The link somewhat contradicts that bodies are just left where they've fallen though,  it being against Nepalese law.


----------



## my72jeep (9 Apr 2012)

Reading this one and looking at the pics reminded of the German camps I saw during my tour in the 80"s


----------



## Maxadia (9 Apr 2012)

Military culture usually i of the mindset to not leave anyone behind.  However, in this case, the only other option is usually death if you choose to try and save/retrieve them.

In the article it did say that bodies that ARE retrievable are removed and buried.  I would hazzard a guess that most of these pictured are not. (but then again....wouldn't David Sharp's body still be there?)


----------



## my72jeep (9 Apr 2012)

RDJP said:
			
		

> In the article it did say that bodies that ARE retrievable are removed and buried.  I would hazzard a guess that most of these pictured are not. (but then again....wouldn't David Sharp's body still be there?)


Died in his sleep at a staging area, not on an assent? Buried by his team mates?


----------



## Maxadia (9 Apr 2012)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> Died in his sleep at a staging area, not on an assent? Buried by his team mates?



I thought that article said he died in the Green Boots cave?


----------



## Jarnhamar (9 Apr 2012)

I assume that those altitudes are higher than the ceiling operating height of rescue helicopters?

I can't even begin to imagine what it would be like standing up there looking at the world.

Lots of garbage left up there too by climbers- not very responsible of them.


----------



## Maxadia (9 Apr 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Lots of garbage left up there too by climbers- not very responsible of them.



From pictures I have seen before, a large part of that is oxygen canisters.


----------



## Sapplicant (9 Apr 2012)

I'd never assent to that ascent. Maybe go as far as the base camp, and see the pretty view, but to go into an environment that necessitates the use of oxygen tanks to live? I'll stick to camping.


----------



## Jarnhamar (9 Apr 2012)

Government of nepal should make climbers put a $2000 deposit on each O2 tank


----------

